# Topics > Arts > Music >  MusicBot, Apple Music assistant, Federico Viticci, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - Federico Viticci

"Introducing MusicBot: The All-in-One Apple Music Assistant, Powered by Shortcuts"

December 17, 2019

----------


## Braceletto

Amazing features with multi-functionality and seamless user experience. 
Loved it. 
Thumbs up !!

----------

